# Netzwerkkamera im Wasserdichten Gehäuse Selber Basteln IP68



## chrishappy2 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Kleinen sogenannten "Miniteich" mit 1000 liter.

Da ich sehr gerne und viel mit Technik rumbastel, dachte ich mir ich könnte in meinem kleinen Teich eine Netzwerkkamera unter Wasser einbauen. Doch ich habe bis heute leider keine Netzwerkkamera mit der Schutzklasse IP 68 gefunden. Hättet ihr eventuell eine Idee, wie ich ein Wasserdichtes Gehäuse für eine Netzwerkkamera bauen könnte ?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet. Danke euch schonmal


----------



## lotharwei (28. Dez. 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einer Verteilerdose,IP68,in du ein Fenster einbaust ?

Mit einer Quetschverschraubung müsste das gehen.

Mfg
Lothar


----------

